
Sir Ken Robinson: Do schools kill creativity? (2006) - tosh
https://www.ted.com/talks/sir_ken_robinson_do_schools_kill_creativity
======
tosh
rip [http://sirkenrobinson.com](http://sirkenrobinson.com)

